# Vintage Bianchi SuperLeggera Restoration Post 3 of 3 Picture Heavy



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

...and Finally...

Built, ready to ride:









And one last one just for fun:



Thanks for looking!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Beautiful.....!


----------



## Chombi (Jun 23, 2012)

The original paint did not look too bad on your "before" restoration pics,....why did you decide on doing a complete refinish on it??
Most would have just cleaned and touched up the original paint and replaced the damaged decals as needed to retain as much of the originality of the bike (which many C&V collectors and riders value so much)......
I do say that you did a very good job repainting and redoing the decals on it though....


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Excellent restoration. Those celeste Bianchis are some of the classiest team bikes ever made.


----------



## Kemmelberg (Dec 27, 2005)

Brings back memories, thanks. I had a Super Leggera in high school with chromed lugs. It was the early 80's. That freewheel looks like a little like the greatest freewheel I ever owned: it was a Regina, I want to say a Corsa. The thing looked great and lasted forever. What kind is on your bike?


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

A truly beautiful bicycle. What pedals do you intend to put on it?


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

The paint was really bad. Problem with the nickel plating is that it was hard for paint to stick. It was flaking off. 

Looking for SR pedals. 

It is a Regina Corsa X freewheel. 

Thanks everyone. I live restoring old Italian steel. Have a Victory Gruppo looking for a frame now.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

pete2528ca said:


> The paint was really bad. Problem with the nickel plating is that it was hard for paint to stick.


We used to call Italian paint "quick release paint". I had a Brooklyn style Gios and the paint flaked off, I had a Guerciotti and the chrome flaked off too. My Cinelli paint is still great though.


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol. It's so true


----------



## Richardnew (Jun 2, 2013)

It's just beautiful btw - Who did your paint? 

Richard Newton 
Bianchi Restoration Blog


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

I do it all. I have a small restoration company.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

There are some nice SR pedals on the 'Bay, but boy, are they $$$. And some of the nice ones are from Italy, so be careful there...


----------



## stingx (Oct 10, 2013)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

If someone told me I could have one vintage road bike, this would be my choice. My friend had one and rode it into the ground. Which is to say thousands of Midwest miles in all weather and no rust proofing. I remember it wasn't a bike to ride casually as the rear triangle was stiff, but it was a delight when you hammered it. His was black. I never understood that color choice. 

You have the Ferrari GTO of bikes.


----------



## Blue Star (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful indeed! I must say that whenever I see those old racing drivetrains, I get a burning sensation in my legs and that awful nausea in the pit of my stomach... climbing was pure torture!


----------



## Xabi (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow! Great job!!! You have definitely brought back the mystique and old fashioned spirit of cycling. Thumbs up from Argentina. 

I hope you guys can give me a hand ID'ing a Bianchi bike I'm being offered for a more than decent price. It has vintage Campagnolo components as the entry-level Valentino Extra derraileur which I guess is from some point between 1968-1975. But I still can´t spot the model (what about the frame's color? Has Bianchi ever made this silver frames?). 

Thanks in advance,


Pics:

1) https://mla-s2-p.mlstatic.com/bicic...ruta-original-5230-MLA4298501611_052013-F.jpg
2) https://mla-s2-p.mlstatic.com/bicic...ruta-original-5242-MLA4298491001_052013-F.jpg
3) https://mla-s2-p.mlstatic.com/bicic...ruta-original-5226-MLA4298491393_052013-F.jpg
4) https://mla-s2-p.mlstatic.com/bicic...ruta-original-5212-MLA4298491570_052013-F.jpg
5) https://mla-s2-p.mlstatic.com/bicic...ruta-original-5281-MLA4298502148_052013-F.jpg
6) https://mla-s2-p.mlstatic.com/bicic...ruta-original-5241-MLA4298502407_052013-F.jpg


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

If you are getting that bike for a good deal then jump at it. It is beautiful.


----------



## Xabi (Dec 9, 2013)

*Thanks Pete!!!*



pete2528ca said:


> If you are getting that bike for a good deal then jump at it. It is beautiful.


Thank you, Pete. I'm dying to get it and make it shine again. I'm only a bit hesitant about it since neither I nor the seller can say what the model/year is.


----------



## Xabi (Dec 9, 2013)

pete2528ca said:


> If you are getting that bike for a good deal then jump at it. It is beautiful.


And... finally I did buy the Bianchi!!! Seller told me that nothing had been replaced except for the pedals. Also that his dad brought it from Chile before he was born and that was in 1982. He believes it was in the 70s, but I've read (not sure if it's true) that Modolo Flash levers were manufactured between 1979-88. That will put this bike somewhere between what? Years 1979-1982??? 

*Components:



Campagnolo Valentino Extra rear derraileur.
Campagnolo front derraileur.
"Vicenza Patent Campagnolo Italy" shifters.
Modolo Flash brake levers.
Universal brakes.
"ITM Made in Italy" stem.
"ITM Special" handlebar.
"RFG Made in France" crankset.
RFG 45/52 chainrings.
"S.M.T Prevetti" seatpost (logo shows a ram's head).
"Isetelle??? Cortina" saddle (it's really worn-out), plus it says "ISCA Italy" on the inside part.
"SanRemo Racing Made in Italy" tubular rims.
Number 49141 is forged to the frame's left (opposite to the cassette) rear dropout. SN maybe???.
"Campione del Mondo 1974-75" decal along with Bianchi decals on seat tube and downtube, a worn-out "Prodotti Speciale Campagnolo" decal on the top-tube, and a "Produzione F.I.V. E Bianchi" decal on the seat tube's bottom.

Frame's color confuses me. I don't know if Bianchi's ever made this silver frames. Anyway, I took a deep look and discovered that underneath the silver paint there's the famous Bianchi's CELESTE, I'm guessing it was its original color.

Frame is 55cm. What about **the cable guides brazed in the frame? Has Bianchi ever made those? **

Any ideas will be more than welcome.

Thanks in advance!!!* 

Best,

Xabi


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

pete2528ca said:


> The paint was really bad. Problem with the nickel plating is that it was hard for paint to stick. It was flaking off.
> 
> Looking for SR pedals.
> 
> ...


I'd avoid SR pedals and get Superleggeras instead. Campag Ti axles weren't all that in the 70's and 80's, ask Fignon.


----------



## old_fat_and_slow (Jun 4, 2008)

Awesome restoration ! Where did you get that groupset in that condition?

What kind of solder bands did you use on the spokes?

Great job, we're all jealous.


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

The group set was super dirty. I got it looking like that with degreaser, a brass brush, a nylon brush, dawn detergent, water and lots of elbow grease. 

The wheels came like that on an old Ciocc I picked up at a garage sale. 

Thanks for your kind words. 

Pietro
www.twowheelsrestorations.com


----------



## Richardnew (Jun 2, 2013)

View attachment 290319
A couple of things here.

Silver paint - My Bianchi came with silver paint. It's a Trofeo and they came in a variety of colors.

Cable Guides - My Trofeo has them welded onto the top tube.
View attachment 290319

View attachment 290319
View attachment 290319

View attachment 290319
View attachment 290319

Richard Newton
Bianchi Restoration


----------

